# Dealextreme Shipping



## rubiknerd11 (Sep 16, 2009)

I just ordered from dealextreme and was wondering about how long shipping takes. It has been a week and the shipping is free so it is no big deal but I just wanted to get a general idea of when it is going to arrive.


----------



## Carson (Sep 16, 2009)

It was about 10 business days in my case. I live in southern ky.


----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 16, 2009)

I live in northern GA, and the shipping took about 15 business days.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 16, 2009)

I live in the UK, it took about 11 business days.


----------



## riffz (Sep 17, 2009)

I live in Toronto, Canada, and my order always arrived very quickly - within a week or slightly more of ordering.


----------



## mbrart (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my Megaminx (I'll tell y'all how that turns out) and it'll be 10 bus. days tomorrow.


----------



## ianini (Sep 17, 2009)

its about 9-11 days for me whenever i buy


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Sep 17, 2009)

i live in Bahrain.. it took like 1 or 2 weeks


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Sep 17, 2009)

for me its been 6 business days and the order tracking thing on dealextreme it is being packaged


----------



## Novriil (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn useless thread.. there's tons of them

and sometimes it takes longer, sometimes not.


----------

